# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  kết nối mach3

## HĐình Tâm

e mua bob mạch ở machviet đi dây như hướng dẫn... cài đặt như vậy k biết sai ởddaaau mà chạy mạch3 thì thấy tọa độ chạy mà motor thì k chạy mà cứ cứng ngắc.....
các bác chỉ e với

----------


## CKD

Bạn chụp cho mình cái cửa sổ Diagnotics (click hoặc bấm alt + F7).
Có dấu hiệu nào cho thấy Mach3 đã cài đúng driver lpt và đã nhận port lpt không?

----------


## Mạch Việt

Bạn cài Mach3 trên win nào ? win7 hay xp, window nhận driver của Mach3 chưa ?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Bạn chụp cho mình cái cửa sổ Diagnotics (click hoặc bấm alt + F7).
> Có dấu hiệu nào cho thấy Mach3 đã cài đúng driver lpt và đã nhận port lpt không?



đấy bác xem hộ.... e mới nhập môn còn chưa hiểu biết

----------


## son_heinz

Đấu nối như vậy nhưng nếu chưa khai báo output cho pin17 thì driver cũng chưa chạy.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

loay hoay mãi giờ thấy thế này ak

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Đấu nối như vậy nhưng nếu chưa khai báo output cho pin17 thì driver cũng chưa chạy.


ok e sẽ thử

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì hình như Mach3 chưa nhận port lpt thì phải.
Để test, bạn kích thử các input mà nhìn trên windows dignotics xem có cái đèn nào đổi trạng thái.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

k đc bac ak

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Theo mình thì hình như Mach3 chưa nhận port lpt thì phải.
> Để test, bạn kích thử các input mà nhìn trên windows dignotics xem có cái đèn nào đổi trạng thái.


k thấy gì bác ak

----------


## HĐình Tâm

giờ phải làm thế nào vậy

----------


## CKD

Vậy thì có thể Mach3 chưa nhận driver, hoặc vì lý do gì ấy có thể chưa nhận lpt port.
Lúc bạn cài mach3 có yêu cầu restart? Bạn thử cài lại mach3.
Hoặc thử tìm & cài lại Mach3 version thấp hơn xem sao.

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Vậy thì có thể Mach3 chưa nhận driver, hoặc vì lý do gì ấy có thể chưa nhận lpt port.
> Lúc bạn cài mach3 có yêu cầu restart? Bạn thử cài lại mach3.
> Hoặc thử tìm & cài lại Mach3 version thấp hơn xem sao.


mình cài lại khá nhiều lần k thấy báo reset

----------


## HĐình Tâm

driver đấy

----------


## HĐình Tâm

k thấy đc gì xuống phiên bản 1.8

----------


## GORLAK

Như rừng vậy trời :v :v :v

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Như rừng vậy trời :v :v :v


đang hóng các bác chỉ bảo cho....

----------


## kkbao

> đang hóng các bác chỉ bảo cho....


bác đấu drive với motor đúng chưa. có loại motor phải đấu 6 dây, loại 4 dây (loại 6 mà đấu 4 nó chẳng chạy đâu)

----------


## HĐình Tâm

các bác xem có phải lỗi ở đây

----------


## CKD

Thường mặc định cổng LPT có địa chỉ là 0x378
Máy của bạn dùng LPT qua PCI?
Bạn thử vào pin/port config lại địa chỉ công LPT là 0x1C90 xem sao

----------

tran1804

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Thường mặc định cổng LPT có địa chỉ là 0x378
> Máy của bạn dùng LPT qua PCI?
> Bạn thử vào pin/port config lại địa chỉ công LPT là 0x1C90 xem sao


đã thử nhưng k đc

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> Thường mặc định cổng LPT có địa chỉ là 0x378
> Máy của bạn dùng LPT qua PCI?
> Bạn thử vào pin/port config lại địa chỉ công LPT là 0x1C90 xem sao


k đc bác ak

----------


## tran1804

> Thường mặc định cổng LPT có địa chỉ là 0x378
> Máy của bạn dùng LPT qua PCI?
> Bạn thử vào pin/port config lại địa chỉ công LPT là 0x1C90 xem sao


Hi bác! Em cũng dùng Mach3 điều khiển mr j2s 20a. Đã nhận drive, cổng lpt qua pci và làm theo như bác hướng dẫn. Nhưng nó ko chạy bác à.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> k đc bác ak


BOB V1.2 mà bạn đang dùng đã chạy được chưa.

----------


## Mạch Việt

> Hi bác! Em cũng dùng Mach3 điều khiển mr j2s 20a. Đã nhận drive, cổng lpt qua pci và làm theo như bác hướng dẫn. Nhưng nó ko chạy bác à.


BoB Mach3 của bạn đang dùng phiên bản nào ?

----------


## tran1804

> BoB Mach3 của bạn đang dùng phiên bản nào ?


Hi anh Tú! Em Thắng ở Tp Vinh Nghệ An đây! Vẫn không có tín hiệu gì cả anh à! Lên đây học hỏi các bác xem có phương án nào ko?

----------


## HĐình Tâm

> BOB V1.2 mà bạn đang dùng đã chạy được chưa.


Thank quan tâm. mình bỏ xó và chuyển qua dùng Nc studio v5.

----------


## tran1804

> Thank quan tâm. mình bỏ xó và chuyển qua dùng Nc studio v5.


Bạn ơi NC studio v5 kết nối dễ không? nó điều khiên plasma được không nhỉ? Tư vấn giúp mình! Cảm ơn bạn!

----------


## nnk

hic, mình đang gặp vấn đề tương tự, lấy con PC core 2 duo cắm cái PCI - LTP vô cài mach 3 đủ phiên bản vẫn không chạy, cái PCI LTP thì mình đảm bảo là hoạt động tốt với mach3 100% do trước đây ( 2 năm ) đã cho chạy với mach3 trên máy tính cũ khong có ltp rồi, hiện giờ dùng không được với mach3, mình dùng LPT Port Test Utility i386 / x64 check kiểm tín hiệu đầu ra các chân thì đều ok, đo điện áp đạt 4.9x V, bật tắt tín hiệu các chân bằng phần mềm thì step nhúc nhích, hì hục với nó 2 ngày rồi vẫn chưa xong, anh em nào nhiều kinh nghiệm vụ này chỉ giúp dùm với

----------


## hoangson

Kinh nghiệm của em sau khi lần đầu tiên tiếp xúc với mach 3 như thế này bác tham khảo nhé.
- Đầu tiên em mua nguyên cái tủ điện của 1 bác trên diễn đàn dùng BOB mach3 của tàu, loại có 1 relay đấy kết nối qua cổng LPT on board. Nghịch chán chê mấy đêm chưa thấy động đậy gì định cầm cái búa. Hi. Về sau hỏi 1 bác bán cái bo mach 3 đấy thì bác bảo phải đấu mass chung của máy tính với mass đường 5V cấp cho bob. Vậy mà trong tủ lúc đầu có 1 cục gì đen đen to bằng bao diêm thống nhất chuyển đổi từ 24V sang 5V để cấp cho bob. Em vất cục đấy đi mua dây USB 2 đầu đực, một đầu cắm vào bob, một đầu cắm máy tính thì lại chạy được. Tức là lấy nguồn 5V từ máy tính luôn.
- Lần nữa là máy tính hỏng, chuyển sang mua con khác. Lười cài win, may mà chép được dữ liệu từ con máy tính cũ sang. Ghost lại máy, kết nối các cổng đầy đủ giống như đã cài đặt lần trước nhưng không được. Cũng chuẩn bị sôi tiết vì hàng cần gấp. Cuối cùng cài lại phần mềm mach3 trên máy tính. Em đoán là chưa bẻ khóa mach3 trên máy mới. Xong lại chạy ngon lành
- Theo em nên dùng Win XP thôi, trong máy không cái thêm bất kỳ phần mềm khác ngoài mach3. Ngoài ra phải kết nối và cài đặt các chân cho đúng nhé. Không thì cũng không chạy đâu ạ.
Thanks!

----------


## nhatson

> hic, mình đang gặp vấn đề tương tự, lấy con PC core 2 duo cắm cái PCI - LTP vô cài mach 3 đủ phiên bản vẫn không chạy, cái PCI LTP thì mình đảm bảo là hoạt động tốt với mach3 100% do trước đây ( 2 năm ) đã cho chạy với mach3 trên máy tính cũ khong có ltp rồi, hiện giờ dùng không được với mach3, mình dùng LPT Port Test Utility i386 / x64 check kiểm tín hiệu đầu ra các chân thì đều ok, đo điện áp đạt 4.9x V, bật tắt tín hiệu các chân bằng phần mềm thì step nhúc nhích, hì hục với nó 2 ngày rồi vẫn chưa xong, anh em nào nhiều kinh nghiệm vụ này chỉ giúp dùm với


máy đang cài bản windows nào vậy ah?

----------


## nnk

> máy đang cài bản windows nào vậy ah?


đang chạy XP SP3, vụ này thì biết mà
check tín hiệu ra của ltp bằng LPT Port Test Utility unthì áp ra đạt 4.9v ( check kỹ vụ này vì bị dính 1 con fujitsu đầu ra có hơn 2v kích bob không nổi ), nhưng dùng mach3 thì không có áp ra, nên vấn đề có lẽ là nằm ở mach3, đã thử 3 phiên bản là 1.84, 2.63 và 3.042đều không chạy, test driver ok hết nhưgn mach thì cứ chạy máy thì im ru

----------


## nhatson

check lại địa chỉ cổng trong device manager vs địa chỉ trong mach3

----------


## nnk

> check lại địa chỉ cổng trong device manager vs địa chỉ trong mach3



đã check và kiểm kỹ địa chỉ e880 vẫn không chịu chạy

----------


## nhatson

kiểm tra bios xem có tranh chấp địa chỉ vs tbị nào ko
thay đổi địa chỉ trong device manager...

----------


## nnk

nó là card PCI nên BIOS không có mục nào của nó hết
còb device mânger thì cũng chẳng có chỗ nào cho chỉnh luôn


ban đầu là mua cái pci-ltp mới, gắn vô không chạy được nên mới tháo ra gắn cái card cũ mà trước đây đã chạy ngon lành vô nhưng kết quả vẫn không thay đổi mới đau đầu

----------


## CNC abc

mượn hoặc mua 1 cái CPU đời cũ có cổng LPT onboard thử xem sao bác. Tốt nhất là nếu gần nhà bác nào có máy cnc mach 3 thì bê nguyên cái cpu của bác ấy về test thử. Bác có ở sg gần khu vực cầu chữ Y không? Nếu gần đó em sẽ hỗ trợ bác.

----------


## nhatson

> nó là card PCI nên BIOS không có mục nào của nó hết
> còb device mânger thì cũng chẳng có chỗ nào cho chỉnh luôn
> 
> 
> ban đầu là mua cái pci-ltp mới, gắn vô không chạy được nên mới tháo ra gắn cái card cũ mà trước đây đã chạy ngon lành vô nhưng kết quả vẫn không thay đổi mới đau đầu


bios thì kiểm tra IRQ của cái khe pci cắm nó

----------


## nnk

> bios thì kiểm tra IRQ của cái khe pci cắm nó


Máy đồng bộ compaq CQ3113L trong bios không có chỉnh chọt gì được cái IRQ với DMA hết mới chết dở




> mượn hoặc mua 1 cái CPU đời cũ có cổng LPT onboard thử xem sao bác. Tốt nhất là nếu gần nhà bác nào có máy cnc mach 3 thì bê nguyên cái cpu của bác ấy về test thử. Bác có ở sg gần khu vực cầu chữ Y không? Nếu gần đó em sẽ hỗ trợ bác.


máy có cổng thực thì mình có 2 cái, 1 cái laptop fujitsu vẫn đang chạy điều khiển máy bình thường + 1 cái mini VIA lấy từ case ATM của vietcombank, nhưng mà tụi nó già cỗi quá rồi nên định thay thùng máy mới, cái CQ3113 này mình có tới 5 con bỏ không cả năm nay rồi
vì máy chạy nen vần đề chắc chắn nàm ở máy tính thôi, cụ thể là mach3 chưa giao tiếp được với ltp nên mình muốn nhờ anh em hỗ trợ vụ mach 3 là chính

----------


## Gamo

Lấy máy khác test đi cụ. Em dị ứng với mấy cái máy hãng nguyên bộ này lắm

----------


## nnk

> Lấy máy khác test đi cụ. Em dị ứng với mấy cái máy hãng nguyên bộ này lắm


he he he, phần nhiều chạy cnc mua máy 2nd cũng toàn hàng chính hãng nguyên bộ mừ ( có lờ thực )

----------


## nnk

Tình hình là thay máy khác (hp a6000 ) vẫn cắm card pci-ltp, cài lại win ( vẫn cùng cd cài ) cài mach3 xong cấu hình như cũ là chạy luôn, thực sự là cũng chả biết nguyên nhân do đâu

----------


## tran1804

Hi bạn! Nếu bạn dùng card PCI thì phải vào Manage xem I/O là bao nhiêu (thường thì main có sẵn cổng lpt mặc định là 0x378, nều có card pci là giá trị khác bạn à). Sau đó vào window mach3 điền vào Port #1. Thử xem thế nào đi bạn!

----------


## tran1804

Hi! bác xem đã nhận Drive Mach3 chưa! Cài phiên bản Mach3 v4.2 cho Win XP bác nhé!

----------

